

How to have personality: Lessons from Trader Joe’s 1.4 million price tags - ujeezy
http://mattinouye.com/52233115

======
minouye
Would be great to collect a broader list of companies w/ personality. Woot,
Zappos, and Groupon came to mind when I wrote this, but I'm sure they are some
obvious ones I'm missing. Suggestions?

~~~
pluies
I would say Etsy have quite a lot of personality/quirkiness. Whether to like
it or not is another matter :)

Edit: how could I forget TopatoCo (<http://topatoco.com/>).

